# Resubmitting a rejected story.



## Potty (Aug 24, 2014)

So, about a year or two back, I submitted a short story to a fiction magazine. It got rejected. Since then the story has had a massive makeover. I'm just wondering if it's a bad idea to try again with the reworked story or if they will notice what I've done and black ball me.


----------



## escorial (Aug 24, 2014)

all to gain i reckon..go for it


----------



## MysticalMind (Aug 24, 2014)

It's a tough call but things have moved on I'm sure. Maybe the magazine has different people working for it now? People with slightly different opinions. It may have been rejected not because you're a bad writer but because the other submissions at the time were better. Could be down to pure coincidence is what I'm saying as I am sure they get many submissions and it pains them to have to chose.


----------



## Potty (Aug 24, 2014)

> It may have been rejected not because you're a bad writer but because the other submissions at the time were better.



Nah, to be fair the original version was pretty poor.


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 24, 2014)

A lot of places have it in their submission rules that you can only submit a story once. Always worth checking though.


----------



## krishan (Sep 1, 2014)

I would mention in your cover letter that you submitted an earlier draft of the story some time ago, but that it has now been significantly reworked.

When reading submissions it is not uncommon for a writer to mistakenly send me the same story twice without realising it. If nothing else mentioning that you have rewritten the story will save the editor from thinking that you have simply resent the same story.


----------



## Potty (Sep 2, 2014)

Good advice, thanks!


----------

